# let's put one in the win column



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a Way to Eliminate the Regulators and Lawyers, and Build Community At the Same Time: Organize and Declare "Food Sovereignty," Like Sedgwick, Maine

Maybe the citizens of tiny Sedgwick on the Maine coast were listening to the calls of Dave Milano, Ken Conrad, and others for more trust and community, and less rigid one-size-fits-all food regulation.

On Friday evening, they became perhaps the first locale in the country to pass a "Food Sovereignty" law. It's the proposed ordinance I first described last fall, when I introduced the "Five Musketeers", a group of farmers and consumers intent on pushing back against overly aggressive agriculture regulators. The regulators were interfering with farmers who, for example, took chickens to a neighbor for slaughtering, or who sold raw milk directly to consumers.

read more here:

"Food Sovereignty" law passed in small Maine town to allow sale of locally produced food without interference of regulators | Health Impact News

there are a lot of more current links there, and, unfortunately, not all of it is good news


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:congrat: Good for them! I hope it becomes a movement sweeping across the nation!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It’s all up to the seller and buyer to negotiate ...

:melikey:

I'm with Sue, a movement sweeping across the nation would be cool!!! Hmm may need to send a e-mail to our board members...


----------

